# Need Help With Light Recommendation & Hook Up



## BobbyRS (Mar 8, 2006)

:help: My father-in-law uses a scooter. Similar to the 2nd one on this page:

http://www.spinlife.com/critpath/match.cfm?categoryID=13

 

Anyway, he wants to install a headlight on it. I know something with a lot of spill/flood would probably be best, so I was thinking of a LED light. The only thing that is keeping us from just strapping a headlamp on it is that he would prefer to have it wired to the power/battery of the scooter and then use something like a toggle switch to turn it on and off instead of having to keep putting batteries in it and leaning over to turn it on. 


Anyone have any ideas as to what light would be a good choice to use for this?:huh2:


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2006)

Maybe this thread could be of some help: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97166


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting the link. I read through it and although there was some really good information in it, I noticed that the setup was a little different then what I am looking for. I am looking for something that would be wired to the battery of the scooter instead of just using batteries. The thread did have some good examples of rear lights to use; which we were also considering doing.

:thanks:


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2006)

From that thread:


Wyeast said:


> 1) I totally agree with the self contained power. Last thing you need is to have some unforseen short blow out main power and stall out the chair.



If you really want to do that, I'd suggest you make him carry a backup light with lithium batteries, like a Surefire G2 or a Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon with lithium AAs...


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 8, 2006)

His scooter will be ok to do this with (at least try). It would be real easy to run something from the battery. We don't want to have to worry about keeping batteries in this light. The scooter isn't used full time and for very long periods of time. He does have severe back problems but isn't completely disabled. It mostly gets used around the house. He doesn't get out much and even more rare to go out with the scooter. 

The plan is to have some kind of light with real good flood for lighting up the area around him for his viewing, but maybe also have it have some good side spill for other to see him better too. He will have another light with him or in the scooter for him to use at all times.


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 12, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 12, 2006)

Why not pop over to the custom & Mod section and see if you can commision one?


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 14, 2006)

Ken_McE said:


> Why not pop over to the custom & Mod section and see if you can commision one?


 
Thanks for the suggestion. I may do that. First, I would like to see if there are any lights already out that would work in my situation. Any? Are there any lights out that are open for wiring?


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 17, 2006)

> I would like to see if there are any lights already out 
>that would work in my situation. Any? 

Anything that matches up with your battery and can be strapped on that bar up front is compatable. If it was me I'd start out with LEDs.

>Are there any lights out that are open for wiring?

Not sure I follow. Any light where you can get at the 
innards is open for wiring.


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 19, 2006)

Ken_McE said:


> >Anything that matches up with your battery and can be strapped on that bar up front is compatable. If it was me I'd start out with LEDs.


 
Yeah, I kind of had an idea an LED light would be best.



KEN_MCE said:


> Not sure I follow. Any light where you can get at the
> innards is open for wiring.


 
Yeah, this pretty much why I am asking if anyone knows of any lights that would be good to use in this situation. Thanks.


----------



## carrot (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll say the Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon would be a pretty good light for this. You open it up by unscrewing the head, but you could drill a hole in the back and wire it up. It takes 6v -- or you could get the Propolymer 2C Luxeon which takes 3v. After you wire it up, you can just fill in the holes you've drilled with caulking or hot glue, and you can creatively zip-tie it on.

Or take a look at this thread for mounting options: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111185&highlight=bike

The Propolys are a little big, though, so you'd want a big twofish block like the kind greenLED mentioned.

What voltage is the battery? Ideally you would want a light that matches up to the voltage for simplicity's sake.


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 19, 2006)

carrot said:


> I'll say the Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon would be a pretty good light for this. You open it up by unscrewing the head, but you could drill a hole in the back and wire it up. It takes 6v -- or you could get the Propolymer 2C Luxeon which takes 3v. After you wire it up, you can just fill in the holes you've drilled with caulking or hot glue, and you can creatively zip-tie it on.
> 
> Or take a look at this thread for mounting options: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111185&highlight=bike
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Now we're talkin. I wonder how a lux head light would work. It would be smaller and maybe easier to mount. It would probably look more like an actual head light that is supposed to be in their. Any one know of a good one to use that can be opened up real easy and wired u; preferably one with more spill/flood then spot?


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 21, 2006)

> preferably one with more spill/flood then spot?

If you want a broad pool of light look into those small flourescent work lights they sell for cars. You would attach a cigarette lighter plug to your scooter (it's 12 v DC?) velcro the light to that bar up front, turn it on and off as needed.


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 21, 2006)

Ken_McE said:


> > preferably one with more spill/flood then spot?
> 
> If you want a broad pool of light look into those small flourescent work lights they sell for cars. You would attach a cigarette lighter plug to your scooter (it's 12 v DC?) velcro the light to that bar up front, turn it on and off as needed.


 
Yeah it is a 12v battery (2 of them actually). I was thinking more along the lines of a head light (like the ones you buy to wear around your head). It looks like it would the best for mounting and for looks. I just don't know of any that can be opened up for wiring with ease. The cigarette lighter plug is what I was thinking of using too. Thanks!


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2006)

If you can step down the voltage, a River Rock 2AAA headlamp might not be a bad try -- if you take out the reflector and drill holes in the battery casing it'd have a nice fairly bright flood. It has a very smooth flood without the reflector. Not sure how bright you want, though.

Actually, no, I take that back. You're probably looking for something brighter.


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 21, 2006)

carrot said:


> If you can step down the voltage, a River Rock 2AAA headlamp might not be a bad try -- if you take out the reflector and drill holes in the battery casing it'd have a nice fairly bright flood. It has a very smooth flood without the reflector. Not sure how bright you want, though.
> 
> Actually, no, I take that back. You're probably looking for something brighter.


 
Good suggestion, but yeah, I'm looking for something a little brighter. Maybe a Lux headlamp.


----------

